# New Arrivals At VK



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

Xtar VP4 4-Bay LCD Display Charger with Car Adapter





Goblin Mini Replacement Glass




Plato 170 Wire Cutters




Fiber Freaks number 1 and 2





You can see them here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Xtar VP4 4-Bay LCD Display Charger with Car Adapter
> 
> View attachment 35875
> 
> ...


@Stroodlepuff are you getting the xtar vc4 chargers at all or only the vp4?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/15)

I see the Xtar charger comes with a car adapter and a US wall adapter, erm.... what use is that to us?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I see the Xtar charger comes with a car adapter and a US wall adapter, erm.... what use is that to us?



Fixed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

Christos said:


> @Stroodlepuff are you getting the xtar vc4 chargers at all or only the vp4?



Only the VP4 at this stage as far as I know - @Gizmo please confirm


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


>



And some more goodies just arrived  Will update shortly


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> And some more goodies just arrived  Will update shortly



Thannnk yooooooou


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Thannnk yooooooou



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/more-new-arrivals-at-vk.t15255/


----------

